# 2002 Hymer B584 Bathroom Tap



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Last year I replaced the Reich unit in my bathroom tap and "cured" the leaky tap. However, I now find the tap is leaking again and, as the spout is cracked, I have decided to replace the tap. 

I have removed the wooden shelving and with the help of a mobile phone camera, can see a largish nut underneath the tap which I have managed to unscrew with my hand.

The nut won't come off far enough due to the jubilee clips on the supply pipes. The tap will only lift by about half an inch.

There is no way to get to undo the supply pipes. You cannot get your hands in, let alone hold a screwdriver.

What am I missing? Do I have to dismantle the shower door and remove the tap and shower fittings in the shower cubicle?

I have Googled and everything but can't find anything relevant.

Photo is underside of tap.

HELP PLEASE?


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Picture of bathroom may help, although tap is only just shown at top.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

bazzle said:


> I have removed the wooden shelving and with the help of a mobile phone camera, can see a largish nut underneath the tap which I have managed to unscrew with my hand.
> 
> The nut won't come off far enough due to the jubilee clips on the supply pipes. The tap will only lift by about half an inch.
> 
> There is no way to get to undo the supply pipes. You cannot get your hands in, let alone hold a screwdriver.


The fact that you've managed to get your hand in to unscrew the main nut would seem to indicate that it should be possible for you (or maybe someone with a smaller hand etc.) to reach in and undo the jubilee clips. Have you asked anyone else to have a go?
You could always pull the tap up as far as possible and hacksaw the stem off but you'll still have the problem of how to connect the new tap.
Failing that it sounds as if you have no option but to remove whatever furniture or fittings are in the way, often a requirement on M/Hs where space is an issue. Unfortunately I doubt anyone here could advise you in detail unless they've done similar job on the same model of M/H.

PS: ISTR that the connection spigots for the hoses can be pulled out from the tap base - but they're usually retained by a cross pin which presumably you can't reach anyway?


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

gaspode said:


> You could always pull the tap up as far as possible and hacksaw the stem off but you'll still have the problem of how to connect the new tap.


May be the option. Extend the two feeds and connect to new tap. Feed through nut on underside, connect, then tighten up. I can tighten nut by hand. Brilliant.

Absolutely brilliant.

Thanks gaspode.:wink2:


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

*Fitting B584 Bathroom Tap Solution*

Take out shelving and side from inside cupboard and remove cupboard door.

Unscrew nut from under tap as far as is possible.

Turn off water and drain system.

Saw through old tap protecting sink top with a piece of hardboard.

Remove two electrical wires from connector.

Uncouple red and blue water pipes from "tee" by loosening jubilee clip and heating with a hair dryer.

Take pin out of new tap and remove both tails.

Insert new tails (mine were 1500mm long), replace pin and see if you can get the 3/4 inch locking nut over them. If not, you will need to squeeze the protruding flanges together slightly with pliers or adjustable spanner so you can get nut over.

Crimp on new spade female connectors on wires.

Pass tails and wires through tap hole and feed through nut on underside of sink.

Position tap and tighten nut with hand and a bit of fiddling. I couldn't get a spanner anywhere near nut.

Fasten 12mm push-fit connectors and length of 12mm flexible tubing, then 12mm push-fit to flexi adapter.

Heat flexi pipes and connect to water supply pipes.

Connect electric wires. Switch on and test.

If in future a new tap is needed, it will be a doddle.

Thanks a million to gaspode for the idea, kev_n_liz for suggesting the parts supplier, and Lee at Dickinson Caravans for his brilliant assistance.

_First picture shows tap with supplied tails and obviously no way to fit jubilee clips, let alone pass them through hole.

Third picture shows tap with new tails and final picture shows items purchased._

:smile2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just gone through the contortions replacing the reich tap in the kitchen. IF any one finds they can't undo the big tightening nut on the tap with their figures one of these is your friend. 
http://www.building-supplies-online...ing&m=simple&gclid=CLu9oey55MwCFckV0wodPtsEsg

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The little pin mentioned is the key, pull that out and the tails can stay as is, the pin holds them in the tap body (think Cotter pin) the pin is a little plastic one, green on my taps and sits between the tails in the white part, pull it out and undo the nut, top part pulls up and out, it is a simple method, but I've not seen any instructions on how to refit one anywhere, I just fitted my kitchen tap the hard way, by undoing the jubilees etc, when there was no need.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The little pin mentioned is the key, pull that out and the tails can stay as is, the pin holds them in the tap body (think Cotter pin) the pin is a little plastic one, green on my taps and sits between the tails in the white part, pull it out and undo the nut, top part pulls up and out, it is a simple method, but I've not seen any instructions on how to refit one anywhere, I just fitted my kitchen tap the hard way, by undoing the jubilees etc, when there was no need.


Kev . . . BUT . . . on Hymer B584 there is _NO WAY_ to get to the pin, other than the way I have by cutting the tap in half. And, if you could get the pin out, the tails, complete with jubilees would not come through hole. Hymer must have built the van around the bathroom because all the jubilees were turned the wrong way, meaning they had been tightened from outside the bathroom, ie from the opposite side to the cupboard door where I could look in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bazzle said:


> Kev . . . BUT . . . on Hymer B584 there is _NO WAY_ to get to the pin, other than the way I have by cutting the tap in half. And, if you could get the pin out, the tails, complete with jubilees would not come through hole. Hymer must have built the van around the bathroom because all the jubilees were turned the wrong way, meaning they had been tightened from outside the bathroom, ie from the opposite side to the cupboard door where I could look in.


If you can't get at it, you do have a problem, as for the tails, unless you want to change them they do not need to come though the hole, but as you sound to have more or less completed the job it's irrelevant now.

It is annoying that they fit stuff from outside not considering the person who has to fix stuff later, they could do it so you had access by turning them 90 degrees and still do the job, but the bean counters get involved like everywhere else.


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

Could have done with that tool........I managed to squeeze myself into the kitchen cupboard ( after removal of cutlery drawer) sqeezing myself sideways....only could get one arm in initially but once in I could contort myself and get the other arm in , torch handy held in mouth ( head torch kept moving in small space !!). Had bruises on my chest, arms ached reaching up to tap fitments.
Just been in the aforementioned cupboard again, this time to remove tap to enable cassette blind removal, hope I don't develop claustrophobia then what will I do.
I think someone with a very long neck and extra long arms would be useful....ET comes to mind.


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

Very cosy........not !


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Good update Bazzle, glad you got it sorted and managed to get some photos for others who may have the same problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd have looked at taking the cupboard divider our and then making it better access for next time, in fact I would have had to take it out.

You should get a job as contortionist


----------

